# Big Ben



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I've just watched a fascinating programme on Sky History HD Channel (in fact it's available on 'Anytime' at the mo') about Big Ben and found out all sorts of things I didn't know :duh:

The tower itself is leaning and is 180mm out of vertical and is being closely monitored 'cos if it reaches 200mm, major damage will occur

The clock itself is maintained by three guys who have the title of Westminster Clockmakers and they also have responsibility or the other 1500 mechanical clocks at Westminster and have a daily routine of checking and winding them

The programme also covered the history of the Tower, the clock movement and the bell, Big Ben, itself.

I didn't realise that this was the second bell as the first one cracked when they used too heavier hammer to try and make it sound louder.

I could go on with all these nuggets of information but I would recommend you try and catch the programme yourself

Chris


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yep, it's my favourite clock!! 

It leans a smidge, but not bad after 150 years.......

Main advancement I believe was the gravity escapement, accurate to within 2/5ths of a second, which for the 1850's was outstanding. It used to have a central lift but this was removed when the bell cracked and it was the only way to get it down, so if you wanna go up there it's by stairs.....

The Speaker of the House of Commons also has the power to banish an MP there overnight, which i believe happened about 5 years ago, a bit different from being put on the naughty step......

Another recent snippet was that the new caretaker of the tower clock decided to scrub all the green algae which had covered the spotlights which shone onto the top, changing the colour from a light green to a harsh white. such was the outcry about it that they had to get green covered glass to go over the floodlights.......... lol.......


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I saw somewhere that they use some old pennies to regulate the clock by adding or removing them from the pendulum.....


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I saw somewhere that they use some old pennies to regulate the clock by adding or removing them from the pendulum.....


Yep, that's on there.

By adding or removing a 1d old penny coin, it regulates the movement by 2/5 of a second.

I was amazed that they check the time by phoning the speaking clock :jawdrop:

Chris


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Today's Blue Peter had the scrumptious Helen at Big Ben showing how it works and how they stop it, oil and clean it and then set it going again.

Not available on iplayer yet but here's the link for when it is

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0101vpk/Blue_Peter_28_03_2011/


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Gosh your quick!! i was gonna say that 

Very surprised at how they advance the time, just pull back the gravity escapement and let it fly! literally.......


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

When I was a student, I spent a couple of summers working in London in the late 80's. A trip into the city centre was never complete without getting a glimpse of this iconic clock. Funny though, until reading this thread I thought the clock was Big Ben, not the bell. That'll make a good pub quiz question.

Dec


----------

